# feeling of impending doom



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Today I am having this feeling of impending doom, I have had it all day. I realize that this is part of anxiety. Does this ever happen to anyone and do any of you have any advice on how to rid myself of this horrid feeling? Thanks for any ideas you all can give me.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Gurgleguut, yes I have had that feeling as well as dizziness and head rushes before. They feel like preminitions (SP) kindof?This is my own opinion on this, but I swear for me it seems it is part of the rush of brain chemicals from my gut to my head or however its working out.It should just go away on its own, but if you have this feeling a lot I would seek help for it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just out of curiosity are you taken antidepressants by any chance?


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Hi Eric, Thanks for the reply. No I am not on any anti-depressants but I probably should be! Curious, why do you ask and do you think that it might help?







I suffer from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder as well as your run of the mill anxiety, I had regular anxiety issues prior to the PTSD and I have had this feeling before. The worse part is that it does feel like a premonition and a couple of times that I had this feeling something really bad did happen. It is most likely coincidence but then there is that nagging negative thought pattern telling you that it IS a premonition and then I scare the #### out of myself (that explains the IBS...scaring the #### out of myself LOL!) Actually my IBS has been pretty good since I started the tapes but my anxiety seems heightened, any explanations for that?


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

GG, try to hang in there with the tapes. I had bad anxiety/panic and the same feeling of "impending doom" in the early morning hours. Mike's tapes made it all disappear with the IBS/D. I have always listened at bedtime thru headphones for better concentration/sleep. Some of the antidepressants did help some with those problems but never helped at all with the IBS. I would only recommend psychmeds if the tapes don't completely eliminate those problems. If it is possible when you are hit with those feelings just listen to the tape. Best wishes, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

GG, I asked that because they alter the brain chemicals and may sometimes have an effect.They may also help, but I recommend trying other avenues first like the HT and relaxation techniques as they work and have no side effects.I don't know enough about PTSD to make any comments really, except the connection also to the brain gut.I to get these sometimes just like premonitions and maybe sometimes they seem true from coincidence or maybe not maybe a six sense is at work I don't know.I would however try not to worry about it, unless it becomes a regular occurance then I think it should be dealth with with professional help. I don't want to downplay this either if its really bugging you then you should certainly talk to someone about it.Do you ever have ones with positive feelings, euphoria for no reason it would seem?Glad the tapes have been helping. You maybe noticing how much anxiety you have as HT is a high state of focus and it just maybe more apparent to you. Hope that helps let us know if you have any more questions also. Its good to feel comfortable with everything.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I get that "Feeling of impending doom", I hate it. I get really frightened and sometimes i just burst into tears. I HATE to be on my own when that happens. But most of the time there is no body availible for company. Like at 12 midnight and stuff.Sometimes i will feel ecstatically happy for no apparent reason. Which i think is really weird. Most of the time i feel really stressed out, normally about nothing. It seems i always have something to be stressed out about.


----------

